# Is this sand OK?



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I went to Petco today just because I was nearby :BIGwinky:
But I remembered I had to pick up some substrate for 2 new tanks I'll be getting in the mail soon. 
The tanks are one red and one blue. I tried once to use red gravel and I didn't like it so after looking at all the choices I decided to get white sand. 

This is the one I got:
http://www.petco.com/product/112009...e-Sand.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_GravelandSubtrates
Looks very coarse in the picture but it's very fine in real life. It's the exact same bag, though. 

Is it ok to use? Or should I return it and get something different. 
Guy at Petco said it would make my pH rise but it'll be ok if I control it.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Its made specifically for marine tanks so I wouldnt use it.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

That is salt water sand! It say natures ocean, also say contains marine trace elements, and natural ocean floor or whatever!!
The only sand I no of you can use for fresh water is clean sand like play sand or aquarium sand but not marine sand. Unless you have a salt water tank and are setting one up then keep it. But I'm sure we are talking about a betta tank.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, it's for a future betta tank. 
Thanks so much, I'm glad I asked before I opened the bag!
I'll steal some play sand from my sister's garage... she had some left over from my niece's sand box LOL!
That way if I don't like the tank with sand I'll just return the sand :-D


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

You have to rinse it real good. Take a bucket and put the sand in it, swish it around and then dump the water out and repeat a couple times. Without dumping the sand out. Then you should be good to go.
Me I like black sand or blue sand better than white, because they don't get all nasty, white will. I have been told from people that the white sand starts to turn like a cream, tan color not white anymore. 
I am in the process of building a 10 gallon betta cummunity tank.

With Blue sand 1 of my retired line breeders 2 upside down catfish and I albino bushy nose pleco. I no It will be over a couple inches but the biggest fish would be the 6 inch pleco and he is not gonna be to big for a 10 gallon.
Anyway I have black sand, but now I'm going to build this blue sand tank, with the blue backround it makes the water look blue it's so cool looking. Anyway I'm rambling on now


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

I suggest getting some of this stuff.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3746+9087&pcatid=9087

Its wonderful for a planted tank but it does raise the ph of your tank. Its also the type you can use strait out of the bag.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

BLUE SAND! Where do you get that? I want!
No, really! I have a blue Bow tank coming in the mail soon and would prefer to keep the substrate the same color.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Its at my friends pet store, 3 dollars for 5lb bag. I put 15lbs in my 10 gallon beause i have rooted plants. cost me 9 dollars... they say its a lb per gallon..

I will get the company who makes it and you cand google where to get it on monday...


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

If your going to use the play sand then make sure it is inert sand  also the way I clean my sand is put the required amount in a bucket and let the hose pipe water run until the water overflows and turns crystal clear


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

which do you put first the sand of the water?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

The sand


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Welsh said:


> The sand


lol i was just wondering because i wanted to know which is less messier


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

It depends really, I had no choice but to leave the fish and water in the tank because I was changing gravel to sand so I had a little bit of water and then added the sand but as I didn't have anything else in the tank I just poured water straight in to the and then re-arranged the sand, what you can do is put the sand bag or a plate on top of the sand and pour the water onto that, make sure your filter is switched off before you add sand and leave it off until the sand has settled  

Am I making any sense? because I feel like that was just rambling lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

no no you make sense because the filter will suck up a lot of sand i understand!!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've put the sand first and I've removed gravle and replaced it with sand in a tank that's been going for a year. So I've done it both ways. I ran all the fish to one side and then dumped all the sand in then spread it out. On my new tank I had put the sand and everything in then water. Both ways are fine....


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I have had no problems with my filter clogging with sand though and I don't bother waiting for the sand to settle, cause I'm impatient lol An easier way to add the water back to the tank after a water change is siphon it back in, use the airline from the gravel cleaner, put the bucket up higher than the tank and then suck it through


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Welsh said:


> I have had no problems with my filter clogging with sand though and I don't bother waiting for the sand to settle, cause I'm impatient lol


haha your funny but im very impatient too


----------

